# 1/2 Acre Gas Station



## AccuCon (Jan 31, 2013)

What are your guys thoughts on this.

24/7 Fri&Sat Nights only
Aprox 21,848 SqFt (.5 Acres)

I'm thinking:

1-3" $95
4-6" $160
7-12" $225
(I do have a Blizzard clause so to speak)
Salting Lot $100 per










I haven't done much with gas stations so should I be thinking about this as more a per push job?

My pricing increases on the snow fall amount because I will be making more than one pass at the place.


----------



## AccuCon (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm thinking I may be good on the plowing but the salting I'm not 100% Im sure I will be salting often at a gas station especially during the 24/7 operation times. 

Do you guys need more information? 

Im just looking for a sanity check really, thanks.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

I hope someone chimes in to help you. I personally don't do gas stations. a big PITA for me. Don't see a lot of places for much accumulation. Would you have to do removal at times as well?


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

I say your high but I don't know your area 
I always do a per visit price Be easier keep track 
Every Station I have done pays when service is done CASH

If this Station was here I price it at $65 per visit Salt be $75 per visit With the traffic in and out will take less salt 
On my 24/7 stations I always pretreat before the storm


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

I say stay away from gas stations. There is no amount of money that would make me plow another gas station. Between the cars packing down snow to there always being people in your way its just not worth it.


----------



## AccuCon (Jan 31, 2013)

Well it's right on my route and literally across the street from my de-iceing storage. So I will be passing it enough. You say stay away and list legit reasons, thus why I what to make sure if anything my price is a little high.

Which it seems now mind you salting at 100 an application may ease some of the pain. And it's probably a little less than .5 acres more like .4

~HarleyJeff
My contracts always have a clause for removal and that is a offered service but requiring a separate contract as needed.

Plus if you look closely at the pic I have some serious stacking are in the front on the left and a little on the right side.


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

AccuCon;1846030 said:


> What are your guys thoughts on this.
> 
> 24/7 Fri&Sat Nights only
> Aprox 21,848 SqFt (.5 Acres)
> ...


That looks like a pretty straightford plow -(from the pic) your looking at around 1/2 hour to 45 minutes depending on traffic in and out -(and let me tell you, as I do plow a gas station, they will come in during blizzards at 2 am in the morning and pull right in the spot your about to clear)

Rough est from a picture but what I would charge is this.

2"-3.9" storm $125 
4"-6.9" storm $175
7"-9.9" storm $250 
10"-12.9" storm $325

$75 every 1-3 inches up to 18 then $150 every 1-3 after that.

Salting $100 for every application

seasonal rate of $4,000 for plowing and salting

That is what you should be getting.

Now having said all that and posted pricing, good luck in getting that, most gas stations are cheap cheap cheap and well not pay that.
I know gas stations around here just like that size that when plow trucks come in to get gas during a storm, they offer them gas, food, or $80 dollars to just plow it out no salting.

And no before anyone asks "I don't do that at the one I plow"
and I pretty much gave up on bidding gas stations in my area because of that.

Give it a shot with the pricing but be ready for the lowball price from the gas station.

Oh and one more thing, if they tell you they don't want salting, make sure you put that in your contract!

Good luck in getting it.


----------



## agurdo17 (Sep 15, 2011)

i would get 60 dollars per visit. That is in Central NY. Im figuring 20-25 min to plow. no shoveling.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

MSsnowplowing;1847120 said:


> That looks like a pretty straightford plow -(from the pic) your looking at around 1/2 hour to 45 minutes depending on traffic in and out.


You plowing in First gear 



agurdo17;1849789 said:


> i would get 60 dollars per visit. That is in Central NY. Im figuring 20-25 min to plow. no shoveling.


Thumbs Up

Funny how some people Times are so far off 
I know I have 3 Gas stations in a row all about 1/2 acre one little more 
With a 8.6 w/wings plow each one takes 20 mins at the max 
That be a empty lot now if there cars in there I always plow what I can and go Don't have time to wait for people to move 
All mine are per visit and in 2 hrs I be back to plow again


----------



## AccuCon (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks for the responses guys, much appreciated!


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

Antlerart06;1849900 said:


> You plowing in First gear
> 
> Thumbs Up
> 
> ...


your talking about a continuing storm, I'm talking about a storm that dropped 3 inches and is done.
I would rather spend and extra 15 to 20 mins and finish the job rather than come back.
If it was say a 6" inch your right, in and out, clear the lanes hit a few parking spots and go 15-20 mins tops, then come back and finish it off.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

MSsnowplowing;1850174 said:


> your talking about a continuing storm, I'm talking about a storm that dropped 3 inches and is done.
> I would rather spend and extra 15 to 20 mins and finish the job rather than come back.
> If it was say a 6" inch your right, in and out, clear the lanes hit a few parking spots and go 15-20 mins tops, then come back and finish it off.


3'' storm I don't wait in a 3'' storm I'll visit twice all mine has 1'' trigger 
First visit I clean and spread salt and then come back Clean up the slush and areas didn't get clean first time and salt again

I know people waits for storm to end and when they start to plow I'm salting

Mine is per visit more visits I do more money I make

I use to price things on Storm totals Switch it per visit never look back 
Less stress Less paper work Less calls and more money


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

Antlerart06;1850730 said:


> 3'' storm I don't wait in a 3'' storm I'll visit twice all mine has 1'' trigger
> First visit I clean and spread salt and then come back Clean up the slush and areas didn't get clean first time and salt again
> 
> I know people waits for storm to end and when they start to plow I'm salting
> ...


Good for you, I have tried that approach but no one wants to pay for a 1" trigger, even 2" can be a hard sell at times, 3" is best for my market area.

I had one place that wanted a 6" trigger, my bid was 3" no more, they got someone to do it, looked like crud all winter long, I approached them for this season and they still wanted the 6" trigger. I tried to explain to them how it looked all last season and how it would reduce customers for them because of that but they didn't care because they were saving money they truly believed that. I just told them good day and walked away, I well not bother bidding on that again.

My favorite is seasonal, a little risk if we get get hit hard but I factor in the average snowfall pretty well for pricing.


----------



## AccuCon (Jan 31, 2013)

I know easier said then done... But I have read, heard, and believe the best is a diversified portfolio of "per push", "per event", and "seasonal" that way you can be covered all season...

Looks good on paper and would love to have such a truly diverse client base, but sadly that's much harder than one would think, though I guess in time.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

MSsnowplowing;1850765 said:


> Good for you, I have tried that approach but no one wants to pay for a 1" trigger, even 2" can be a hard sell at times, 3" is best for my market area.
> 
> I had one place that wanted a 6" trigger, my bid was 3" no more, they got someone to do it, looked like crud all winter long, I approached them for this season and they still wanted the 6" trigger. I tried to explain to them how it looked all last season and how it would reduce customers for them because of that but they didn't care because they were saving money they truly believed that. I just told them good day and walked away, I well not bother bidding on that again.
> 
> My favorite is seasonal, a little risk if we get get hit hard but I factor in the average snowfall pretty well for pricing.


3'' trigger what do you do 2'' storm just salt that's a waste of salt

In light snow Seasonal is good but last winter wasn't good My first and only Seasonal wasn't much profit but last winter was 2 winters in one My per visit accounts was all my good profit
Bad thing about this seasonal. They didn't resign for this winter there offer was half what they agreed to last winter. So if this winter is light I wont know what its like to have a great profit on a Seasonal account


----------



## AccuCon (Jan 31, 2013)

Ok the client has requested a seasonal price, which I am fine with giving on a 2 year commitment.

I'm going to quote $3950.00 Plowing/salting for the 14/15 plow season but I am thinking about adding this clause:



> De-icing applications in excess of 20 visits will be billed at $100.00 per application of entire lot and can be prorated by percentage needed.


I mainly have per-event customers so seasonal especially commercial is a little new to me

Thoughts?

~edit

I may offer this option

Seasonal Plowing only or 2014/2015: $2100.00

With salting per application at: $100.00


----------



## AccuCon (Jan 31, 2013)

Would it be unreasonable for me to require the customer to mark the underground tank fill caps prior to a storm with traffic cones?


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

AccuCon;1852565 said:


> Would it be unreasonable for me to require the customer to mark the underground tank fill caps prior to a storm with traffic cones?


If they will if not take your own cones and mark it when you pull in


----------



## AccuCon (Jan 31, 2013)

Yeah Im putting it in the quote...I think I have my quote finalized, so Im gonna save it and sleep on it...Look at it in am, then PDF and send...

First commercial seasonal for me...I'm sure Im fine but all my other lots are per event based....soooo hence the apprehension

I by no means am a big show plow company...just a one man circus getting bigger every year 

I knew I was at the right price when my calculator started laughing at me...hehe


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

AccuCon;1852178 said:


> Ok the client has requested a seasonal price, which I am fine with giving on a 2 year commitment.
> 
> I'm going to quote $3950.00 Plowing/salting for the 14/15 plow season but I am thinking about adding this clause:
> 
> ...


Not sure where in CT you are, but you can figure an average of at least 15 events this year and next.
2008-2009 38 inches, 9 storms, 7 over 3" , 2 under 2"
2009-2010 40 inches, 7 storms, 6 over 3", 1 under 2"
2010-2011 60 inches, 11 storms, 9 over 3", 1 ice, 1 under 2"
2011-2012 18 inches, 6 storms, 4 over 3", 2 ice
2012-2013 61 inches, 12 storms, 4 over 3", 5 ice and 3 under 2"
2013-2014 52 inches, 15 storms, 8 over 3", 4 ice and 3 under 2"

Mind you this is for eastern where I am at, other parts of the state got more storms, the northern part of the state I believe gets at least 4-5 more storms a year than we do because I'm right by the coast.


----------



## AccuCon (Jan 31, 2013)

Yeah Im in northern....I figured around 20 events

The convenience of the lot is ridiculous its on my route, like I drive by it all the time, and across from where I stock pile my de-icing sooo


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

AccuCon;1853083 said:


> Yeah Im in northern....I figured around 20 events
> 
> The convenience of the lot is ridiculous its on my route, like I drive by it all the time, and across from where I stock pile my de-icing sooo[/QUote
> 
> Nice, good luck in getting it.


----------

